# New to Kubota need info



## ebertf (Jul 3, 2006)

I just purchaesd a 1994 Kubota F2100 with 1222 Hr on it. It has a 72" mower deck. For $2650 is that a good price? I can't find the model # on tractor or deck. I need to find out if it is a F2100 or an F2100E. Does anyone have information on this tractor and if so could you sheir.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum ebertf! I am not real familiar with this machine. It appears to be a commercial type front mower from what I understand. As far as any information on this model; here is what Kubota has :

Kubota F Series Products 

From what Kubota lists; the F2100 can accept a wide range of mowers and other equipment. It comes with a 21 hp diesel which in my opinion may be a bit underpowered in some situations but should readily get the job done. 

The F2100 appears to somewhat the rare bird as far as popularity of purchase and I was only able to find one for sale but it is a 1997 4WD model with hyd. bagger dumper, sweeper, and mower. 

Kubota F2100 

What condition is your F2100 in and what attachments came with it. At first glance, it sounds like you got a pretty good price on it if it was in good condition. Have you already purchased and have the machine in your posession? Be sure to post some pictures. I am sure our Kubota owning member would have great interest in this machine.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I almost forgot! Tractor Smart carries a pretty good range of parts for your F2100 and they sell manuals as well. I am not sure if Ronnie Bowman still works there in the parts department but he was a wealth of information in helping me with parts and manuals for my Kubota L245, L1200 FEL, and L590 RFM. You might try giving them a call. 

Kubota F2100 Parts


----------



## ebertf (Jul 3, 2006)

*Trying to attach link*

trying to attach a pic


----------



## ebertf (Jul 3, 2006)

*2nd atempt on pic*

try this link 


<img src="http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g159/ebertf/kubota1.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I did a bit of editing so your picture would show. Hope you don't mind. :cheers:


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, looks like a lawn cutting machine, I tell u what

for that price and that size cut I would say it was a good deal! I had one of the older model JDs in that size/cut and it was a real workhorse.

that der canopy should help out alot with heat and such
-tom


----------



## Drawbar (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to the Kubota Owners of America Club! Myself, I have a 2500 series Kubota and love it. When I bought it, I thought it was a bit small, but it really has amazed me how versatile that machine is.

What I like about them, is how strong and simple they are. There is no part on it that I would not jump right into with a pail full of wrenches and start tearing apart to fix. So far I have had pretty good luck and have only minor problems. Mine is a 1999 model.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The roll frame enclosure makes it look like it would not be difficult at all to enclose for a winter cab as well. I like mowing with a front mower. It gives me much better visibility of the work I am doing and also make close in trimming MUCH easier. Wish I had 4WD like yours though. Nice looking machine! :thumbsup:


----------



## whiteywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

*Just bought a F2100 wd*

Hey, 

Just bought one of those units at an estate auction. Just wondering if you still had yours, had good luck with it? 

******


----------

